# how to build a stereo to mono RCA cable



## ste2425 (May 27, 2010)

Well i dont no if you guys saw the thread where i blew a channel up on my surround sound subwoofer. But i now have a channel down on it. So what i need is to make a cable where i have to outputs from my computer, say rear l+R and make that into on connector to plug in my sub so both rear L+R comes through one speaker. I need to make a cable that has two inputs combines them both and then has a mono output. Ive googled it and there isn't much in detail but theres talk of using resistors on everything ive looked im hoping you guys could go into a bit more detail for me.

thanks ste


----------



## timta2 (May 27, 2010)

And we are talking speaker level (Speaker Wire), not Line Level (RCAs), right? What brand/type of speakers?


----------



## robn (May 27, 2010)

No, in his other thread he's had a fault in the amp due to over loading, so line level.

Ste, yes you at least need resistors to reduce the voltage on the line when combining several channels. In super simple terms the signal on a line is [Min]V to [Max]V. So just connecting two line signals together results in a range [2 x Min]V to [2 x Max]Volts ...which would be wrong, and 2 x Max could be bad for the amp!

This page looks about right anyway.


----------



## ste2425 (May 27, 2010)

sorry i should have been more specific robn is right its line level, going from my computer to my sub. (Its analuge not digital so theres no reciever). That link looks good ill have a look at it now thanks.


----------

